# Drop Down Ceiling Fan Dilema



## white12horn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi! I am having trouble installing a ceiling fan in a drop down ceiling. I am not sure what hardware is needed or how to do it. I want to do it myself and I know how to hook it up electrically but don't know what hardware to hang the fan with would be the best and safest to use. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. I got an attachment from Lowe's but it is for new construction and I am not putting in a new ceiling, just a drop down ceiling.


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm assuming you are having trouble because there is no access to the ceiling, i.e. attic? Was there a fixture there before? If not, what I would do is get a saddle or side-saddle box which attaches directly to framing. You can find a joist, cut out circle around it and screw box right to the bottom of the joist. They make a lot of other "old work" ceiling fan mount boxes, but I've only used these and they work.


----------

